# dtv-scan-tables



## balanga (Jan 2, 2018)

I have just notice the existance of /usr/local/share/dtv-scan-tables which seems to contain information about various TV transmitters around the world. I'd previously seen such a list when installing TVheadend, but thought this info came from that program. Now I guess this data is read by the program.

What I'd like to know is, is there a program available which will tell me the nearest available transmitters from my current location and provide data in a suitable format for inclusion in the  dvb-t directory?


----------



## tingo (Jan 2, 2018)

The closest I can think of is multimedia/w_scan; it is able to output it's scan results in various formats. It won't help you with finding nearest transmitters.


----------



## balanga (Jan 2, 2018)

tingo said:


> The closest I can think of is multimedia/w_scan; it is able to output it's scan results in various formats. It won't help you with finding nearest transmitters.



I have used multimedia/w_scan and can see that it identifies various channels but I've no idea about what information it provides or what formats are available, or what they are used for. Maybe I need to experiment..

I guess multimedia/w_scan picks up the strongest signals, so I suppose I don't really need to know where they are being transmitted from.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

balanga, I think you might like this page.


----------



## balanga (Jan 2, 2018)

Many thanks, it does look very useful, and probably just what I was looking for.... 

All I need now is to work out what to do with all that info ...

Getting my TV to pick up 30 terrestrial channels was much easier and I didn't need to know anything about Muxes and services.


----------



## balanga (Jan 2, 2018)

Should I be able to use the info in your link
to be able to 'assign pre-defined muxes to networks' for tvheadend? Or should I get w_scan to do that for me?


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

To be honest, I have no idea.
I use a set-top-box receiver.
I like to occasionally do scans when the weather is good for DX.
Under ideal circumstances you can receive TV transmitters more than 1000km far away.
When I found some foreign muxes I use the page I linked to to find out where the transmitter is.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

balanga said:


> Should I be able to use the info in your link
> to be able to 'assign pre-defined muxes to networks' for tvheadend? Or should I get w_scan to do that for me?


Why not a combination of both?
I programmed the best transmitters onto fixed slots. Then there are a few slots found by scans for some muxes I can receive quite often, but only when the weather allows it.


----------

